# O José disse que, enquanto ela for viva



## Thomas1

Olá,

Encontrei a frase seguinte:
"Enquanto ela for viva, merece todo o nosso respeito".
http://www.learn-portuguese-with-rafa.com/future-subjunctive.html​ 
Estou a perguntar-me que pasará com o conjuntivo do futuro se eu a disser a alguem:_
O José disse que, enquanto ela for viva, merecia todo o nosso respeito._​
Acho que não é necessário cambiá-lo, mas talvez me esqueça de algo?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, é preciso trocá-lo. Neste caso, diremos: O José disse que, enquanto ela for viva, merece todo o ....
Ou: O José.... que, enquanto ela estivesse viva, merecia todo o ....


----------



## Thomas1

Obrigado, Vanda. 

É possivel de modo algum o conjuntivo do futuro numa frase temporal no contexto pasado?


----------



## anaczz

O futuro do conjuntivo/subjuntivo sempre indica a possibilidade ou a incerteza de um fato ocorrer no futuro.


----------



## Thomas1

Seria possivel, por exemplo, no caso seguinte:_
O José estive na frente de batalha, não tinha visto a sua família muito tempo. Cuando _____ (regressar) à sua ciudade natal, saberia que nunca ia vê-los de novo.
_​
Deveria utilizar-se 'regressar' ou 'regressasse' (ou algo ainda diferente)?
Não sei se esta frase é correcta/natural no português, mas espero que ilustre bem o contexto do futuro no pasado.


----------



## anaczz

Se está contando uma história que aconteceu no passado:
O José esteve/estava na frente de batalha, não via a sua família há muito tempo. Quando regressasse à sua cidade natal, saberia que nunca iria vê-los de novo.

Se a história é atual:
O José esteve/estava na frente de batalha, não vê a sua família há muito tempo.  Quando regressar à sua cidade natal, saberá que nunca irá vê-los de  novo.


----------



## coolbrowne

Perdoe, mas será que o futuro do subjuntivo não requer o futuro do indicativo?





Vanda said:


> ...O José disse que, enquanto ela for viva, merece todo o ....


Ou seja, ...enquanto ela for viva, [merecerá|vai merecer] todo o ...


----------



## Carfer

coolbrowne said:


> Perdoe, mas será que o futuro do subjuntivo não requer o futuro do indicativo?Ou seja, ...enquanto ela for viva, [merecerá|vai merecer] todo o ...



Percebo a sua observação, mas a frase é frequentemente usada englobando o sentido de presente e de futuro: _'enquanto ela for viva_', ou seja, agora, neste momento, e futuramente, até que morra. Aqui em Portugal a forma mais frequente de dizer é também a que a Vanda usou. A verdade é que, mesmo que a sua observação tenha lógica, como tem, o uso do futuro parece enfraquecer a afirmação, já que esse tempo é muitas vezes usado para falar de circunstâncias hipotéticas ou dubitativas ('_Merecerá ela o nosso respeito?_', por exemplo, frase que pode reportar-se ao presente e não ao futuro, como o tempo verbal parece indicar). Talvez seja essa a explicação. Isto não quer dizer, evidentemente, que o uso do futuro do indicativo não seja gramatical e logicamente correcto.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, como o Carlos disse: as duas formas. Falar nisso, temos trolhões de discussões sobre o assunto.

Algumas
Futuro do subjuntivo/ Presente do indicativo
Infinitivo pessoal, subjuntivo, pretérito imperfeito
presente do subjuntivo
Presente do subjuntivo


----------



## a3mlord

Vanda said:


> Sim, é preciso trocá-lo. Neste caso, diremos: O José disse que, enquanto ela for viva, merece todo o ....
> Ou: O José.... que, enquanto ela *estivesse* viva, merecia todo o ....



Não percebi a troca de verbo nem me parece haver sentido para tal, além da conjugação do verbo "merecer" estar errada. Caso se usasse o condicional seria:

O José [...] que, enquanto ela *fosse* viva, mereceria todo o [...].

De notar que "merecia" é pretérito imperfeito, não é condicional.


----------



## anaczz

Gramaticalmente, me parece que ambos ficam bem na frase. O sentido é que muda um pouco. 
mereceria: dá a ideia de uma possibilidade, de uma suposiçāo.
merecia: é uma certeza, uma afirmaçāo.

Concordo que poder-se-ia manter o verbo, mas, para nós brasileiros, estar vivo soa melhor do que ser vivo, é o mais usual.


----------



## Carfer

a3mlord said:


> Não percebi a troca de verbo nem me parece haver sentido para tal, além da conjugação do verbo "merecer" estar errada. Caso se usasse o condicional seria:
> 
> O José [...] que, enquanto ela *fosse* viva, mereceria todo o [...].
> 
> De notar que "merecia" é pretérito imperfeito, não é condicional.



A troca dos tempos verbais que a Vanda fez está correcta e é necessária. Repare que a frase proposta é '_O José disse que, enquanto ela for viva, merecia todo o nosso respeito.'__ O sentido de__ '__enquanto ela for viva'_ reporta-se ao presente e ao futuro (enquanto durar a vida dela), logo '_merecer_' não pode referir-se ao pretérito, seria incongruente. A alternativa será entre o presente ou o futuro do indicativo. Quanto ao uso do pretérito imperfeito em vez do condicional não é incorrecto. Ocorre frequentemente no português, mais até no europeu do que no brasileiro.


----------



## a3mlord

Não podia estar mais em desacordo.

A troca dos tempos verbais é necessária (tanto é que eu os troquei). A troca dos verbos não é. A forma "estivesse" reporta ao verbo "estar" enquanto a forma "fosse" reporta ao verbo "ser", o originalmente usado. Mudar o(s) tempo(s) verbal(ais) muito raramente implica a troca dos verbos usados, o que não é o caso. Além do mais, incorre ainda num erro superior. "Enquanto estivesse viva" pode perfeitamente levar o leitor a pensar que a pessoa estará prestes a falecer. 

Quanto ao segundo reparo, que ocorra frequentemente no Português acredito, que seja correcto não. Não concebo que "enquanto ela estivesse viva, merecia todo o nosso respeito" esteja correcto, pois o condicional tem que ser obrigatoriamente transversal a todos os verbos num predicado.


----------



## Carfer

a3mlord said:


> Não podia estar mais em desacordo.
> 
> A troca dos tempos verbais é necessária (tanto é que eu os troquei). A troca dos verbos não é. A forma "estivesse" reporta ao verbo "estar" enquanto a forma "fosse" reporta ao verbo "ser", o originalmente usado. Mudar o(s) tempo(s) verbal(ais) muito raramente implica a troca dos verbos usados, o que não é o caso. Além do mais, incorre ainda num erro superior. "Enquanto estivesse viva" pode perfeitamente levar o leitor a pensar que a pessoa estará prestes a falecer.
> 
> Quanto ao segundo reparo, que ocorra frequentemente no Português acredito, que seja correcto não. Não concebo que "enquanto ela estivesse viva, merecia todo o nosso respeito" esteja correcto, pois o condicional tem que ser obrigatoriamente transversal a todos os verbos num predicado.



A Vanda trocou correctamente os tempos verbais do verbo '_ser_' na primeira frase e propôs como alternativa uma segunda frase com o verbo 'estar'. E fez bem, porque em português tanto se pode dizer _'enquanto ela for viva'_ como _'enquanto ela estiver viva'. _Como é sabido, o uso de _'ser_' e _'estar_' não obedece a uma norma rígida (basta referir que dizemos '_estar morto_' em vez de _'é morto_' quando é certo que não há nada mais definitivo do que a morte, o que também ocorre, de resto, em castelhano). Não há nada que impeça dizer _'enquanto estivesse viva', _nem tal frase sugere qualquer proximidade da morte. Lamento, mas não conheço e dificilmente concebo um leitor nativo de português que pudesse ser levado a tal entendimento. E, aliás, como a anaczz referiu, _'estar vivo_' até é a forma mais frequente no Brasil. Este não é um site específico de português europeu nem faria, além do mais, qualquer sentido ocultar o uso da variante brasileira, que é até - e largamente - a variante dominante.

Quanto ao uso do pretérito imperfeito em substituição do condicional, remeto-o para esta consulta do Ciberdúvidas http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=12469 . Poderia citar-lhe outros gramáticos acreditados, mas, de momento, não disponho de tempo para procurar.


----------



## a3mlord

Caro cibernauta Carfer, 

1) eu apenas quis dizer que para responder à pergunta original (que requeria tão somente a troca de tempos verbais) não era necessário a troca de verbos. Parecendo-me a mim que o utilizador em questão não tem um domínio óptimo da língua portuguesa, quis fazer um reparo: para alterar tempos verbais de uma frase não é, neste caso, necessária a troca dos verbos na mesma contidos. Os dois verbos podem ser conjugados nos mesmos tempos e modos. Além disso, alterar os verbos pode implicar o sentido da frase.

2) o português americano ser mais usado que o continental/europeu não implica que seja mais correcto. Como não sou totalmente livre de interesses neste ponto não vou acrescentar mais nada.

3) pessoalmente não vejo no Ciberdúvidas, por si só e quando em respostas não decidamente referenciadas, alguma fonte.


----------



## anaczz

Quanto ao pretérito imperfeito, Evanildo Bechara observa:_

Pode substituir, principalmente na conversação, o futuro do pretérito, quando se quer exprimir fato categórico ou a segurança do falante: 
_
_“Se me desprezasses, morreria, matava-me” [CBr.9, 19]. Observações: 
_
_1.a) Emprega-se o pretérito imperfeito do verbo dever (fazer uma coisa) em lugar do pretérito perfeito: _
_Ele devia (e não deveu) ser (ou ter sido) ontem mais atencioso para contigo [ED.1, § 207, a, obs]. _
_2.a) Aparece em lugar do futuro do pretérito para denotar um fato certo como consequência de outro que não se deu: _
_Eu, se tivesse crédito na praça, pedia outro empréstimo. _


                                                   (Bechara, Evanildo, 1928-
Moderna gramática portuguesa / 

Evanildo Bechara. – 37. ed. rev., ampl. e atual. conforme o novo Acordo Ortográfico. – Rio de Janeiro : Nova Fronteira, 2009. )


----------



## aureliox

anaczz said:


> Se a história é atual:
> O José esteve/estava na frente de batalha, não vê a sua família há muito tempo.  Quando regressar à sua cidade natal, saberá que nunca irá vê-los de  novo.



E aqui, uma dúvida: se José "esteve/estava" na frente de batalha, não seria sempre "não _via_ a sua família"? A combinação não seria "José _está_ na frente de batalha, não vê a sua família há muito tempo"?


----------



## anaczz

Aí, me parece que nāo seja uma questāo gramatical,  depende da circunstância que está sendo descrita.

José voltou agora da guerra e ainda nāo chegou a casa -> esteve/estava na frente de batalha e nāo vê a famíilia há muito tempo.
José voltou da guerra e já está ou esteve em casa -> esteve/estava na frente de batalha e nāo via a família há muito tempo.


----------

